# 92986 aortic valvuloplasty



## Yann (Mar 19, 2013)

Does the 92986 code follows the same rules as the ones used for TAVR codes?
More specifically, can the left heart catheterization be coded separately if performed for left ventricular pressure measurements prior to the valvuloplasty? Same question for the aortic angiography performed just before and after the valvuloplasty.

Thanks a lot


----------



## jewlz0879 (Mar 20, 2013)

It depends on the intent, but in certain circumstances, yes. 

Code for true diagnostic heart cath if performed prior to valve interventions (valvuloplasty or percutaneous valve replacement). Also same day diagnostic coronary angiography (93454) is separately coded if performed. 

However, you should _not_ code for diagnostic heart cath if performed during valve intervention to document pre and post-intervention findings. That would be bundled as are cath placements, transvalvular pressures, contrast injections, imaging, and S&I to perform the valve replacement. 

HTH


----------

